# ASV/Skid Steer Snowblower Attachment For Sale



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

NEW, Never Used. I know it fits ASV RC30. I am not sure but with some modification may work with other track loaders or skid steers.

Paladin model #LAF6748A Snowblower Attachment. Still on pallet. Weighs 495 lbs. 
Asking $3500

Would trade for a RT3 Boss V Plow


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

how wide and tall is it? can u send pics to [email protected]


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

48" wide. Here's a link to give you an idea of what it is and what they cost retail. I'll try to get some pics up. Thanks
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/LAF6748A_0022_Snowblower_p/laf6748a-0022.htm


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

This is a screaming deal if anyone has a need for an attachment like this. Offers?


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

what's your bottom dollar?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd be willing to trade for a Boss V RT3 or maybe a skid steer plow or towards a 3/4 and up plow truck (no junk)


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Offers? Trades?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

*Pics*

Here are some pics.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

This is still for sale!


----------



## admangene (Oct 19, 2019)

Advantage said:


> NEW, Never Used. I know it fits ASV RC30. I am not sure but with some modification may work with other track loaders or skid steers.
> 
> Paladin model #LAF6748A Snowblower Attachment. Still on pallet. Weighs 495 lbs.
> Asking $3500
> ...


I'm interested in a little more information on your snowblower that fits a ASV RC 30. My name is Gene and my cell # is (651) 357-8888. I would appreciate a call back. Thank you. My email address is: [email protected]


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

admangene said:


> I'm interested in a little more information on your snowblower that fits a ASV RC 30. My name is Gene and my cell # is (651) 357-8888. I would appreciate a call back. Thank you.


Almost a decade old


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

admangene said:


> I'm interested in a little more information on your snowblower that fits a ASV RC 30. My name is Gene and my cell # is (651) 357-8888. I would appreciate a call back. Thank you. My email address is: [email protected]


Gene as stated this thread is very old. Those are great skids though. I think I remember seeing a couple attachments while browsing Craigslist recently. I'll take a look again. I'm not sure if one was a snowblower, or if I'll even be able to find them again though.


----------

